# Baggy Wave Knit Pattern - FREE



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

A nifty Tunic sweater for those who are tired of knitting hats and scarves and ready to move on to something more exciting.

http://www.pickles.no/baggy-wave-sweater/


----------



## laura1964 (May 22, 2011)

nice casual sweater not my sort of colour prob choose cream maybe the sort of jumper too youngsters will like


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very nice jumper.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Maybe a rich, grape or turquoise color for Spring?


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

I love this sweater, MrsB. Do you think it could be enlarged to a 2X?


----------



## katmeg (May 5, 2011)

lovely - chest measurement says 26"? Isn't that a tad small?


----------



## pet (Nov 24, 2011)

Beautiful sweater...I like the length, it hides a lot!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Funny you should mention that as I am also a size 2X. I believe that you can increase the number of stitches by additional reps to get the proper fit. What I normally have done is to take the largest size specified and go up a size or two in my needles. Depending on the pattern, that seems to work fairly well. However, it would depend on the openness of the weave in the design. More experienced knitters than I would have no problem calculating increased stitches. I just wouldn't know how many stitches to cast off for the armhole and neckline decreasing. But, I'm willing to learn -lol


----------



## clgray (Nov 22, 2011)

love this sweater will be great with leggings


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I just looked at the pattern. Looks to me like 26" is HUGE, this pattern is stretchy and also has a dropped shoulder. 26" = chest mmt if you place the sweater flat on a table and measure across it directly beneath the armhole seam.

You should be easily able to increase the size by a few repeats of the lace pattern. But you are right, the armhole will be tight unless you increase the circumference of the sleeve and then open up the armhole a little bit to accommodate. The pattern has very little armhole shaping, so it should not be that difficult. Per the directions, you are knitting a great big square until you reach the armhole.

Great pattern post, MrsB, I have been looking for something just like this, I love tunic length.


----------



## AngelaChai (Dec 14, 2011)

I love this sweater! I'm sure i'll knit this one day! gotta find the perfect colour for myself first! huhu~


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

The yarn appears to be sort of fuzzy and maybe would work with a mohair or acryclic blend (from low end cost to a bit more). It would also look nice in an ecru, rose or maroon colored yarn, I'm thinking.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I think the 26" is a typo. I copied this the other day and if you compare the gauge it should be 56" I think, at least that is what I am assuming.
Yep, went back and checked gauge is 12 sts to 4 ins in pattern, cast on 168. 168 - 12 = 14 and 14 x 4 = 56 ins
Pickles always seem to give the directions for 1 size only and you have to buy if you want another sizes. So for a change they gave close to my size.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Really nice,maybe with a turtle neck for winter. Thanks for posting :-D


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, it would be nice in black with a bright colour turtleneck underneath. Thanks for the idea samazon.
Love your dog


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Instead of a turtle neck, a cowl neck might work, too.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes your right MrsB would look nice with a cowl neck. And thank you sylviaC he's a good boy :-D


----------

